# Dramatic Sopranos Born before 1900



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Twin thread to the "Coloratura Sopranos born before 1900". Please share your favorite Dramatic Sopranos provided they are born in the 19th century. Spinto Sopranos are accepted too. I'll start as usual:

The essential *Ponselle*:






*Eugenia Burzio*:






* Emmy Destinn*:






*Giannina Russ*:






*Bianca Scacciati: *


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Giuditta Pasta - soprano sfogato
Marian Anderson - contralto


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Giuditta Pasta - soprano sfogato
> Marian Anderson - *contralto*


isn't that cheating ?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe a wee bit


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I'm so disappointed. When I started reading the thread title I was hoping that it would continue with - Who are still active today?:lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

May I give a humble suggestion, just call the thread next time," non warhorse singers", this time stretch narrows down so much .
Eileen Farrel should be named alas she's born after 1900.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Barbebleu said:


> I'm so disappointed. When I started reading the thread title I was hoping that it would continue with - Who are still active today?:lol:


That narrows it down to no one except Magda Olivero. :lol:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Pugg said:


> May I give a humble suggestion, just call the thread next time," non warhorse singers", this time stretch narrows down so much .
> Eileen Farrel should be named alas she's born after 1900.


Noted......new thread soon


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

I like this thread 

Johanna Gadski (b.1872) from Oberon (acoustic recording)





Frida Leider (b.1888) from Die Walkure in good sound





Giannina Arangi-Lombardi (b.1891) from Gioconda - she made some great recordings





Elisabeth Rethberg (b. 1894) from Tannhauser in really excellent sound!





Kirsten Flagstad (b.1895) from Peer Gynt


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

davidglasgow said:


> I like this thread
> 
> Johanna Gadski (b.1872) from Oberon (acoustic recording)
> 
> ...


This thread likes you


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

This is a list of many greats who left some if not enough recordings. Thank you so much. John


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

ESTER MAZZOLENI & GIOVANNI ZENATELLO - Norma "In mia man alfin tu are great. The entire thread is super. Wish they had recorded more. Thank you all- John


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Johnmusic said:


> This is a list of many greats who left some if not enough recordings. Thank you so much. John





> ESTER MAZZOLENI & GIOVANNI ZENATELLO - Norma "In mia man alfin tu are great. The entire thread is super. Wish they had recorded more. Thank you all- John


You're welcome. I'm glad this thread is being enjoyed by some people. Feel free to contribute


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> That narrows it down to no one except Magda Olivero. :lol:
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> George


Sorry to say George that Magda is no longer with us. (But she made it to 104, bless her!)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mozart - Don Giovanni - Mi tradì - Luise Helletsgruber - Bruno Walter (Salzburg, 1937)
I broke the rule, born 1901


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rosa Ponselle - O nume tutelar - La Vestale - Spontini


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Rosa Ponselle - O nume tutelar - La Vestale - Spontini


This recording of hers is my favorite by far.. No other aria could capture the beauty of her voice better than this one..


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lily Pons; "Caro nome"; Rigoletto; Giuseppe Verdi


----------

